# How do you insulate an old stone basement?



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I was looking at foil insulation for my attic. They mention basements on the uses link below. For my purposes I was looking at the Prodex foil foam foil product. Hope it helps a bit.

http://www.insulation4less.com/highr_uses.asp


----------



## hydepark (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks fierysun. I'll look into it further. Any other ideas anyone? My basement is from the 1870's and it consists of large stobe boulders that are by no means flat. The space inbetween is filled with mortar, but it's old and leaky. Is there a spray that will for a "candy shell" over these stones to insulate?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

No quick and easy insulation for these sorry

One of the best ways would be to UGL them up and frame and drywall and insulate some walls
Obviously not a quick project, but it's extremely effective

I suppose just the UGL and some loose or sheet insulation over that would help
But it's going to be a patch up looking job, and not nearly as effective as the walls

The "Pink" insulation company has some new wall products for refinishing/insulating basement walls
As far as I know it won't work on these stones, but it might be worth checking out


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hyde : called fieldstone foundation  I got one and nope aint insulated
Only way I can think of is to frame walls in front and insulate them.
JackM


----------



## hydepark (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Slick!


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hyde, I have lived in two such houses, one as a child (mother still lives there) and one as an adult. If you want to spend the money, the best solution is to have the mortar patched and/or replaced from the outside. If you are looking for a cheap, but seriously ugly fix, straw bales around the foundation will block a lot of the air leakage. A former neighbor of mine also used foam insulation boards with expanding foam on his (outside) but it doesn't last long and is about as ugly as the straw bales. Consult with a professional basement repair person before framing in the walls in the basement. A lot of these old homes have moisture problems, especially if you have stone floors too. Good luck!


----------

